# DAFZA Visa



## tytreon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Guys,
Just got a job offer from a firm in the Dubai Airport Free Zone Authority or DAFZA. Since the residence visa will be organised by DAFZA am i allowed to enter the UAE in abu dhabi or is it compulsary to fly into Dubai? 

I am currently booked on an etihad flight into abu dhabi. Hoping someone could answer this one soon.

Thanks in advance.

Ty


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tytreon said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just got a job offer from a firm in the Dubai Airport Free Zone Authority or DAFZA. Since the residence visa will be organised by DAFZA am i allowed to enter the UAE in abu dhabi or is it compulsary to fly into Dubai?
> 
> I am currently booked on an etihad flight into abu dhabi. Hoping someone could answer this one soon.
> ...


Hi,
Yes - you can fly into Abu Dhabi.
Better if you already have a paper copy of your entry permit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tytreon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the quick reply. My company will be sending the entry permit by email in the next few days. Is there any rule that expects us to start work immediately after arrival. My wife lives and abu dhabi and i would ideally like to spend a couple of days with her before moving to dubai and starting work.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tytreon said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks for the quick reply. My company will be sending the entry permit by email in the next few days. Is there any rule that expects us to start work immediately after arrival. My wife lives and abu dhabi and i would ideally like to spend a couple of days with her before moving to dubai and starting work.


Hi,
That's by negotiation with your company.
Most will have some sort of induction and training - you will also need to do some work with the PRO to sort out your medical, visa, ID etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you are going to fly on a visit visa, airlines ask for an "ok to board" before you can fly. I am not sure what procedures they follow for a paper *copy* of an entry permit (in case your employer has already started the visa process). Do check the Etihad website and call them as much in advance as possible to find out.


----------

